# 100th Post Contest



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

I am coming up on a Club Stogie milestone 100 post. In honor to all the BOTL here that bestowed all their great knowledge to me, I will hold this contest..

Rules... 1 post per day as I may have to give hints
I will only give one hint per day
Contest will end one week from today 7 pm EST
The member that get the most answers correct wins.
Questions...
1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ?
2) How many humidors do I own ?
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ?
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ?
5) What city was I born ?

Winner will receive 2 of each of the 3 cigars above
1 # 2 Davidoff
1 96 Siglo V
1 Monte DC EL
1 Monte Robusto EL
For a total of 10 Habanos
In case of tie first Gorilla to answer all 5 correct wins.
Thanks to All.... Bman


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? Cohiba Robusto, H. Upmann Magnum 46, Punch Punch
2) How many humidors do I own ? 3
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Montecristo no 4 
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? Montecristo no 2
5) What city was I born ? Memphis, Tennesee 

Thanks for the contest...

And congrats to your 100th post!!!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ?
Montecristo DC EL
Cohiba Siglo V
Partagas Shorts

2) How many humidors do I own ?
Five

3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ?
Cohiba Siglo I

4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ?
Partagas Serie D No 4

5) What city was I born ?
Raleigh



Congrats on a happy 100 posts!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? Cohiba Siglo 5, Punch Punch, Monte DC EL.
2) How many humidors do I own ? 4
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Monte 1
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? Monte A
5) What city was I born ? Charlotte, NC

Goat Locker


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

I see some gorillas can do some research   :z .....Bman


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? Siglo V, Monte Robusto EL, Partagas shorts
2) How many humidors do I own ? 2
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Monte #4
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? PSD4
5) What city was I born ? New Bern


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for the contest...And congrats to your 100th post!!! I cant wait till I get to that milestone as well.

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? Montecristo DC EL
Cohiba Siglo V Partagas Shorts

2) How many humidors do I own ? 4

3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Monty #1

4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? Monty “A”s

5) What city was I born ? Southport, NC


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Bman said:


> I am coming up on a Club Stogie milestone 100 post. In honor to all the BOTL here that bestowed all their great knowledge to me, I will hold this contest..
> 
> Rules... 1 post per day as I may have to give hints
> I will only give one hint per day
> ...


Congratulations.
Here's my guess.

1. Punch DC, Cohiba Siglo V, Monte #1
2. 4
3. A Monte #1
4. A box of Monte A's
5. Charlotte


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey Fella's, this is more fun than I thought....1st Hint.....You find bananas in the Jungle....Bman


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok lets try again

1. Punch Punch, Cohiba Siglo V, Monte #1
2. 4
3. Monte #1
4. A box of Monte A's
5. Asheboro NC


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Next try,

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? Montecristo DC EL
Cohiba El, and Monty #1

2) How many humidors do I own ? 4

3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Monty #1

4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? Monty “A”s

5) What city was I born ? Charlotte, NC


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? Montecristo #4, Cohiba siglo V, Montecristo #1
2) How many humidors do I own ? 4
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Montecristo #4
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? Monty "A"s
5) What city was I born ? Raleigh, NC


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

Ok Next Hint....The Gorillas that played here.... Earl....Boog..and Wes

Bman


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Questions...
1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? Sig 4, sig 5, Monte DC EL 
2) How many humidors do I own ? 3
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Monte 4
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? CoRo
5) What city was I born ? Charlotte


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Nice contest! :w


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Questions
1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? 
 a.) Cohiba DC EL
b.) Monte DC EL
c.) HDM Piramides EL 2003
2) How many humidors do I own?
--> 5  
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar? 
--> Monte 1
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase?
--> Monte A
5) What city was I born? 
--> Charlotte

Congrats on the milestone and thanks for the contest!


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? Montecristo #4, Cohiba siglo V, Montecristo DC EL
2) How many humidors do I own ? 4
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Montecristo #4
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? Monty "A"s
5) What city was I born ? Charlotte


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Here's another guess!

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? Cohiba Siglo 5, Punch Punch, Monte DC EL.
2) How many humidors do I own ? 4
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Monte 1
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? Monte A
5) What city was I born ? Baltimore, MD


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? Montecristo DC EL
Cohiba DC El, and Monty #1

2) How many humidors do I own ? 3

3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Monty #1

4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? Monty “A”s

5) What city was I born ? Raleigh, NC


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey Fellas....it's me again....We have a couple gorillas that are real close.....I think you know who you are......Hint....To claim the prize you must look in the desert.... Thanks to all that have played....Bman  :z


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Monte DC EL, Monte Robusto EL, Sig V
4 humidors
montecristo #1
Monte A
Wilmington


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Questions
1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? 
a.) Cohiba DC EL
b.) Monte DC EL
c.) HDM Piramides EL 2003
2) How many humidors do I own?
--> 5 
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar? 
--> Monte 1
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase?
--> Monte A
5) What city was I born? 
--> Baltimore, MD


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? 
Cohiba Siglo 5
HDM Piramides EL
Monte DC EL.
2) How many humidors do I own ? 4
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Monte 1
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? Monte A
5) What city was I born ? Baltimore, MD


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? Montecristo DC EL
Siglo V, and Monty #1

2) How many humidors do I own ? 4

3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Monty #1

4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? Monty “A”s

5) What city was I born ? Dalas, Texas


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? Montecristo #4, Cohiba siglo V, Montecristo DC EL
2) How many humidors do I own ? 3
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Montecristo #4
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? Monty "A"s
5) What city was I born ? Raleigh NC


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey Fellas...it's me again....I'm back today armed with a new Club Stogie title and some bananas....Well seems we are no closer to the prize then yesterday except time...Our new Hint for today....When these cigars came around again they were thought to be Faux  ....Bman


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Questions...
1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ?
2) How many humidors do I own ?
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ?
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ?
5) What city was I born ?

This is a wonderful contest because none of us has a clue as to what the heck is going on!

The three cigars that you own the most of:
Monte 4, Party Short, D4

How many humi's
7

First Cuban
Rass

First Cuban purchase
Monte 2

What City
The best in the world because I have won!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? Monte DC EL, Cohiba piramides non-EL, Cohiba DC EL

2) How many humidors do I own ? 4

3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Montecristo #1

4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? Monte "A"

5) What city was I born ? Baltimore


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Great contest Bman!

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? 
Cohiba Siglo 5
Cohiba Piramide 
Cohiba DC EL
2) How many humidors do I own ? 4
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Monte 1
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? Monte A
5) What city was I born ? Baltimore, MD


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Questions
1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? 
a.) Cohiba DC EL
b.) Cohiba Esplendidos
c.) HDM Piramides EL 2003
2) How many humidors do I own?
--> 4 
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar? 
--> Monte 1
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase?
--> Monte A
5) What city was I born? 
--> Baltimore


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? 
HDM Piramide
Cohiba Piramide 
COhiba Siglo V
2) How many humidors do I own ? 5
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Monte 1
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? Monte A
5) What city was I born ? Baltimore, MD


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? Cohiba Siglo V
Cohiba Esplendidos, and Monty DC EL

2) How many humidors do I own ? 6

3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Monty #1

4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? Monty “A”s

5) What city was I born ? Baltimore, MD


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey Fellas...This will be my last post before anouncing the winner Sunday evening...I'm going for a golf weekend at Myrtle Beach...little golf...some great cigars and to see the local talent :z ....Last Hint....Multiple years of this cigars production was questioned.....See Ya Sunday...someone is getting a great batch of cigars....I do want to thank all the joined in my contest, it has been a good time for me.....Bman


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm thinkin you're just a Cohiba Ho!

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? 
Cohiba Esplendido
Cohiba Piramide 
Cohiba DC EL
2) How many humidors do I own ? 4
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Monte 1
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? Monte A
5) What city was I born ? Baltimore, MD

Goat Locker


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Questions
1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? 
a.) H. Upmann Mag 46
b.) Cohiba Esplendidos
c.) HDM Piramides EL 2003
2) How many humidors do I own?
--> 4  
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar? 
--> Monte 1
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase?
--> Monte A
5) What city was I born? 
--> Baltimore


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of?
Montecristo #4
Cohiba Esplendido 
COhiba Siglo V
2) How many humidors do I own ? 4
3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Monte 1
4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? Monte A
5) What city was I born ? Baltimore, MD


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

1. Monte 1, Cohiba Siglo V, Cohiba Esplendido
2. 4
3. Monte 1
4. Monte A
5. Baltimore


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for this contest once again, and have fun golfing.

1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ? Cohiba Siglo V
Cohiba Esplendidos, and Cohiba Piramide 

2) How many humidors do I own ? 4

3) What was my first Cuban Cigar ? Monty #1

4) What was my first Cuban Cigar purchase ? Monty “A”s

5) What city was I born ? Baltimore, MD


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Great contest Bman!
> 
> 1) Name the 3 cigars that I own the most of ?
> Cohiba Siglo 5
> ...


Hey fellas I sorry I didn't post the winner last evening if anyone was looking...I'm still recovering from a hard 3 days of golf and our talent search at Myrtle Beach....Goat Locker had the most correct answer...I only added the EL in red.....Thanks to all that made this so much fun....Bman


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks for the great contest Bman! Yesterday's mail brought the most beautiful assortment of smokes my humidor has ever held!   You are a great BOTL!

GoatLocker


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Thanks for the great contest Bman! Yesterday's mail brought the most beautiful assortment of smokes my humidor has ever held!   You are a great BOTL!
> 
> GoatLocker


Ah shucks Eric...

But ya know I'm not sure if you'll like those cigars...so why don't you just BURN THEM  

Hey thanks for playing Bman


----------

